# Casio Mqb-100



## gavinjayanand (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey there guys, just got this off the bay. Was wondering if anyone here has one, together with some info on it. I've been Googling for quite some time, but information has been skint. The watch is based on the 1323 module.

I personally think it looks nice. A wash, some polywatch and a new battery, and she should be good to go!


----------



## basa (Sep 7, 2011)

I have the same watch, only mine hasn't been in use for the last 10 years, and I lost a left upper button.

I hope and pray all you here if you can help me where can I get / buy button, or even a possibility to buy a "housing - case" for the clock.

Thx in advance and greetings from Croatia.


----------



## gavinjayanand (Nov 25, 2008)

Whoah, this is an old thread!









Really sorry basa, but I couldn't find any spare parts for this watch. I fixed her up somewhat but then moved it along as it just wasn't getting any wrist time.

Sorry for not being more helpful.

Kind regards,

Gavin


----------

